# Any Secret baits?????



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

I have freind who boils apples and brown sugar and swears its the best deer attractant.. just want to hear if anyone else has something that produces for them???


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i hunt soybean fields early and corn late. we've also hunted canola fields. hopefully baiting will be banned next year.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive sat on piles of corn about 320 acres to 640 acres. It really is a rush when you have them come by with this natural baiting practice. Even sat on Soybean piles with even more acreage.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive heard this works well.
Boil up some apple cider to concentrate it, mix in vanilla extract, mollases, and cook in creamy peanut butter until its liquid.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

kase said:


> hopefully baiting will be banned next year.


I second that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Baiting is overrated. I third that it gets banned


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Well shoot fellas! If baiting gets banned how will i ever get a girlfriend?!?! :lol:


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

If baiting gets banned does that mean we cant use worms for fishing? :-?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Whispers, do yourself a favor and stick to deer hunting !!!!!!!!!!!

It's MUCH cheaper !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

in mn baiting is banned. food plots are good. if you're gunna bait do it the ethical way. if its legal or not.


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

I've always found it most rewarding to put out a food plot. that way you have to put some sweat into it and the taste of sucess is even sweeter. baiting in my opinion is just a copout.
thats my :2cents:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yessir


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha to you bait haters.. I have a 184 inch whitetail killed by an arrow over a 5 gallon bucket of corn. But guess what I knew the deer was there because I saw it. I just love seeing about 9-10 does on my baitpiles, I know a buck will someday follow them in. Yayy for me...lol

And to the person who started this topic, it takes more than bait to get a deer. Like someone said they like hunting trails to baited areas and I have found that very rewarding also with a 172 inch ****** coming from that. Then of course there is water bait, man made stockponds I have a 154in ****** from that experience.... it all works you just need to put in your 1000 hours a year like I do. :sniper:


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Raisns. The deer LOVE them. We just scatter them down the trails and it keeps them using the trails. We don't put it out if we're going to be hunting though, its more for early in the year before season starts. But around here, they deer love them

David


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> For good measure, let's hear some reasons why you think baiting deer is a positive practice?


One big fat reason.... because I can!! :lol:

Bretts you are quite hostile for a moderator. Maybe you should think about that... :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Well it's definitely not ethical that's for sure.


Haha your so funny.... it was OK before you glory boys showed up!!

I bet killing is a sport to you also... whew we got a wild one here, might have to snub him to the post .. :lol:



> I have always felt it's a downfall when it comes to how others see hunting.


Divide and conquer will be the downfall and you are very much helping that son.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> You are so ignorant it disgusts me,


Come on no name calling, or go to the youth form and mod that where we would expect childish comments. :lol:

Theres no shame in my game baybay!!! :lol:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

To each there own. I personally don't bait but I am not going to critisize anyone for it. I think High fenced hunting is way worse than baiting. If a deer does not want to come to the bait it does not have to.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If baiting is legal so be it.

Bretts....

How about 
1. spillage that happens in fields. 
2.How about the people who "Feed" the deer in the off season with piles of corn, apples, etc. 
3. People who don't hunt but feed deer.
4. Bird feeders....yes deer come to them to eat seeds, corn, etc.
5. How about food plots. Yes food plots. Most people when they put in a food plot only put in about an 1-3 acres if that. I would beat that most people don't even make them the size of a city lot.
6. Making a water hole or a mineral site.

Now all of these are places for everything you mentioned could occur. (disease, in-breeding, etc.)

Here is my big thing. If people want to ban baiting that is fine. But don't down grade people who do it. Many people use it because they can and it is legal. They use it along with attractant scents, cover scents, scent proof clothing, scent shield sprays, calls, elevated stands, rattling antlers, etc. It is a tool that is legal to use in taking of an animal just like everything else I just mentioned.

Now just because you don't use it don't come off with an attitude that you are better than them.

Be happy that people are out there hunting and not sitting at home doing nothing.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I happen to think shooting a deer with a hi-power rifle is "unethical" IMO. It takes less "skill" as a hunter compared to say a bow, it could be spun to say a hi-power in a persons hands heightens the probablity for "road hunting" or other practices more commonly thought of as "unethical", now, does that mean gun season should be outlawed? 
Anti hunters see bowhunting as unethical and a "downfall" in general anyway. Think about that.
And, where do you draw the line as to what is "bait", some would consider your doe-in-heat scent wafer or wick as bait, are mineral licks bait? how bout food plots? What if I decide to hang a stand in the corner of a corn field because 30 yards out is a nice 3-4 bushel pile of spilled corn. I didnt put it there, but its absolutely NO DIFFERENT than if I had. What than?

Divide and concquer is the name of their game and it seems to be working.

As for disease and blah blahblah. What about that lone stand of oaks in a predominant ash woods? Gonna be alot of deer scarfing those things up with plenty of contact. Theres thousands of "deer yards" every winter in this state on "natural" bait piles, haystacks, grain piles that came out the *** end of a plugged combine, or an auger left on leaving the truck. Theres plenty of contact at these "natural sites", plenty of "nose to nose or nose to excrement" contact and so on so forth. *The fact remains, if the herd gets disease in it, its going spread wether people bait or not, plain and simple.* Show me one study that proves the in-breeding coefficient within a herd increases with baiting, id like to see it, its here-say. If anything, the inbreeding coefficient is higher due to our completely out of whack buck to doe ratio, bucks dont have to travel to other neighboring areas to breed does as theres plenty in their core area. The reasons stated against baiting are pretty asinine in my opinion. In fact, the disease reason is probably the most solid, and its still pretty weak.

I dont bait, its not for me, dont really care if someone else does, whatever. Dont want to see baiting on public lands, and even though ive never seen one, dont think these "300 bushel grain piles" ive heard about are right. But for a guy putting out a half bucket of corn or salt block or whathaveyou, I dont really care.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Well said barebackjack......for all the rest of the ethics police out there i think this was the ?? at hand from luv2huntsquirrel "just want to hear if anyone else has something that produces for them???"


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

you dont think that disease is potentially something we should worry about? i wonder why MN has laws against it. they must have some logical reasoning as to why its banned on the other side of the river. i dont bait and i completely disagree with it. i really hope that we outlaw it on this side of the river as well. i realize that you guys who do bait, do it cuz you "can." nobody can do anything about it, except for the game and fish dept. and i think its going to happen...its just a matter of time.

buckseye...sounds like you've killed some awesome bucks over bait piles. good for you, but what are you gonna do if they outlaw it? do you think you'll be killing deer of those calibers still? you said you knew that deer was there but would you have been able to get on him without a bucket of corn? enjoy it now guys cuz i dont think its gonna last very much longer...or at least i hope not.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

kase said:


> enjoy it now guys cuz i dont think its gonna last very much longer...or at least i hope not.


I also think it will be banned soon, but for anti baiters, does it ever get old hijacking threads?? Same old pissing matches every time!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

its a discussion. the antis werent the only ones chiming in.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> buckseye...sounds like you've killed some awesome bucks over bait piles. good for you, but what are you gonna do if they outlaw it? do you think you'll be killing deer of those calibers still? you said you knew that deer was there but would you have been able to get on him without a bucket of corn?


Oh yeah I'll still put my 1000 hours a year in and will have great returns on my time.

Actually I let that 184in deer go during rifle season and muzzy season, I rattled and grunted it in during rifle and just let it walk by on a trail during muzzy season. I prefer hunting over water as I have stated many times. I can walk right up to huge bucks any time I choose, I have put in my time to learn how to do this. It's fun to scare the hell out of them. :sniper:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

awesome


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kase said:


> you dont think that disease is potentially something we should worry about? i wonder why MN has laws against it. they must have some logical reasoning as to why its banned on the other side of the river.


I do think disease is something that should be addressed and monitored. I also think that baiting will not significantly alter the number of animals that get infected should an outbreak occur within a herd. Minnesota has outlawed baiting, and they STILL have outbreaks in parts of the state that warrant complete eradication attempts in those areas. So tell me, is it working? It wouldnt seem so. If disease outbreaks occur, its going to spread and most likely run rampant within localized herds wether baiting occurs or not. Deer are semi-gregarious animals, there is a great deal of natural deer to deer contact during the rut and in winter when they are most susceptible to disease.
I just dont see baiting significantly contributing to higher disease rates within a herd.

I also think that one of the reasons behind MN's ban is that in many northern parts of the state, their isnt as great of a crop or natural forage base as in most of ND (think the big woods of NE minnesota). Therefore, bait piles are used by a far greater number of animals. If theres less crop and natural browse, baiting will congregate a much higher number of animals than it will if here in ND where theres acres and acres of corn and soybeans around every corner.

Will a few extra animals become infected should disease occur because of baiting? Most likely. Will it be a significant number? I highly doubt it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> awesome


Thanks kase I knew you would see it my way! :beer:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i somewhat agree, but the baiting sure isnt going to help matters, should an outbreak occur. i also think one of the reasons northern MN is having problems with TB is because even though baiting is against the law, people still do it. that will for sure be the case in ND as well if it ever gets banned.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Actually the biggest reason baiting is illegal in MN is the rich people were overdoing it and pizzing off the poor people who couldn't afford to. I read stories of full truckloads every 40 acre lot over there before it became illegal. The people were about to start shooting each other over the size of the bait pile.

I believe it too, even on a totally neutral site like this people take up arms against fellow hunters for doing things the way they want to not the way some other person wants them to.. it's pretty funny really. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kase said:


> i somewhat agree, but the baiting sure isnt going to help matters, should an outbreak occur. i also think one of the reasons northern MN is having problems with TB is because even though baiting is against the law, people still do it. that will for sure be the case in ND as well if it ever gets banned.


Northern MN has TB because those big woods deer yard up alot tighter and to a higher degree than our deer. The goings tough in the big woods they have a rough life up there, much more than our pansy deer that get a banquet buffet every year.

And I KNOW there were people still baiting up there. The DNR was baiting for their state shooters during the eradication attempts up there.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i dont mean the DNR


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I know that, I was just joshing with ya.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Actually I got the idea to bait from NDG&F long ago when they were feeding the deer to help increase the herd. It was OK for them then it's OK for me now.

When I was young back in the 60's if you saw a deer in the 2.5 day deer season you had a hell of a hunt even if you didn't pull the trigger. My Dad was a hell of a hunter and always got his deer, we would walk 10-12 miles every day season was open.


----------

